# s too.Recovery Time for Neuter?



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

About how long can I expect for Havoc to recover from the neuter? I have not had a male dog netered in a long time and was curious. Sure the vet will tell me but want to know from others too.

He goes in tomorrow morning and they will keep him overnight. That is a first too. In the past all my males have come home the same day. The girls have stayed over when spayed but not the boys.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Now are you talking when the incisions is healed well or when the dog thinks he is fine. My males about the second full day after surgery wanted to rip around, but I worry about incisions opening and internal bleeding, so I make them stay calm for 5 days, short leash walk and no no no jumping. Then until stitches or staples are out long line excercise only, a little trotting but no full out running.

Just so you don't worry, there is going to be a considerable amount of swelling of the scrotum. Some is normal and should start to go down in a few days, but if you see increase in swelling, you might have a minor bleeder that is causing the increase of swelling. I would see a Vet for increased swelling. On one male, I called the Vet's office and got a pretty non responsive answer, like there is always swelling. Well my dog finally got tired of the increased pressure and tore out two stitches, I won't go into detail.

Val


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Nucky was pretty good about a day and a half after. He is not one to zip around much anyway so he was fairly easy to keep subdued. He is more of a Pepe LePu type in the effortless bouncing. Not to mention Mama Lakota kept doting on him and he hammed it up a bit. I swear she would still be nursing him if I didnt force them apart 6 YEARS ago. 

Chimo went to a holistic vet and had a LOT of swelling. He was also a lot older and ummm very well endowed.









None of mine have EVER stayed overnight for a neuter OR spay. Tika did when she had a lumpectomy in '03.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gee thanks........... I am not really worried, I have had 2 males neutered but I don't remember there being much swelling at all. And I remember them wanting to run and play pretty quickly. I think Max was restricted for about a week but really cannot remember.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Is this the same clinic you've used in the past? (And do you know what kind of anesthesia they use?) Probably keeping them overnight is just a precaution but when clinics do that, I always want to make sure it's not because they're using injectible anesthesia - which is cheaper but takes them much longer to wake up from and is not nearly as safe as the newer gases.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I use this clinic. http://www.mhvc.net/index.html

I started using them when Havoc was a puppy and I like them. I drive 40 miles one way to get up there but I find it is worth it. I got tired of competeing with horses and cattle at the vet I used in Hermiston. My first male GSD was altered in Oklahoma and Max had his tutoring in Kentucky. So all different vets nad differnt types of surgery too.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Most of my fosters have felt ready to go the next day and are hard to keep quiet, definitely leash walk and keep the wild child calm to help reduce swelling. Lots of my fosters have had the swelling....bag of slightly defrosted frozen peas works great to bring down the swelling...like posted earlier, less pressure = less likely to bother the stitching. I also have found that the licking and trying to get to stitches usually happens several days later when hair is starting to grow back and stitches are almost dissolved and it gets itchy.

I always worry about the overnight requirement unless its a 24 staffed hospital....if the owners are competent and know how to look for paleness or signs of internal bleeding, etc (which is usually what they are holding them over for) then why not send them home where the concerned mom is going to checking on them all night...or at least my neurotic self does that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqIs this the same clinic you've used in the past? (And do you know what kind of anesthesia they use?) Probably keeping them overnight is just a precaution but when clinics do that, I always want to make sure it's not because they're using injectible anesthesia - which is cheaper but takes them much longer to wake up from and is not nearly as safe as the newer gases.


This is what the website says:
"MHVC now uses sevoflurane when a gas anesthetic is required for a surgical procedure. Sevoflurane is the safest gas anesthetic now available in veterinary medicine."


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Glad to hear they're using gas! That's always one of my concerns.



> Quote:why not send them home where the concerned mom is going to checking on them all night...or at least my neurotic self does that.


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They do have 24 hour care.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I did the Ice Pack with Lakota only he wouldn't lay down for me, so he stood and I held the ice pack in place.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Some vet clinics do their surgeries late in the day or at night and have the owners pick them up in the am. Most dogs wake up pretty quickly, they maybe a little groggy, but usually fine in a few hours. I like to get mine out of the hospital ASAP - less trauma and less chances of picking up something.

Kathy,
I would advise picking up some rescue remedy and arnica 30c. I use these pre and post surgery and they make the recovery a lot faster and less post op swelling, bruising and bleeding.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

Any updates Kathy? How is little Havoc doing?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Have not heard. They said they would call later in the afternoon. It is just 2 PM here so I expect to hear something in the next hour or two. 

The little guy was so upset. He was fine while the tech and st in the waiting room and talked. He just laid on the floor like a good boy, but as soon as she led him away he had a fit. He was looking for his momma to rescue him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Poor baby.







Keefer seemed pretty much fine right away, but he was pretty swollen, and licked at the incision a lot. The vet instructions were to limit strenous activity until the staples came out - 10 days I think? That was the same with Dena's spay, and considering one was major abdominal surgery and the other was a little snip it seemed kinda extreme.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well I guess he won't be going to agility tonight!!! 

I don't think anyone will. It is pouring rain, wind blowing about 25 mph. and 46 degrees. 

Normal this time of year is mid 80's for highs, mid 50's for lows, and .48 inches of rain. That is correct.. 4/10ths. We have had that 4 or 5 times over this month already. Miserable. Just like poor Havoc is going to be.......

Poor baby.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i crossed my fingers, said a prayer, then broke all the rules.

my boy was neutered the day i adopted him at 11am, i picked him up at 4pm and headed straight to the groomer where i instructed them to bathe around his groin area. after visiting every pet store in town, i brought him home to my other dog, didnt bother to separate them, he slept the night thru (with an e collar) and the next morning they were running thru the house playing. he had absorbable stitches, so i just checked for swelling or redness (he experienced neither) over the next couple days and he was good to go.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sounds like what I did with my first dog!! 

He survived just fine. Probably had way more fun too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I didn't bother to separate my dogs either. I let them play as much as they wanted, but we didn't go to the park and chase balls until after the staples came out.

I didn't even use an e collar or wrap him in a teeshirt or anything. If I caught him licking I'd tell him to leave it and he'd stop. Of course he'd start up later, and I'd have to tell him to stop again. The vet said if he licked it I could try putting bitter apple next to the incision, but he just licked it off. There is NOTHING that boy won't eat!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just spoke to the vet tech and the poor little guy is coming out of his anesthesia and was trying to raise his head and it just kept flopping back as he was too sleepy still. 

They had also just done his xrays and the vet will try to call tonight after they have a chance to look at them and if not I will see them tomorrow too. 

I pick him up at 2 PM tomorrow.

It will be quiet aorund the house tonight. No bull in the china shop ripping through the house and tearing around the island, screaming like a banshee for dinner. No little poop putting his paws on my chest in the morning, or on my neck strangling me is probably more accurate.

Kayos will most likely be happy she has the role of the baby back again for a little while.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Glad to hear he's in the "recovery room".
I have no input in to the do's and don'ts after he comes home, Dante was cryptorchid and split from stem to stern to find that blasted testicle.

And by the way, your description of it being quite tonight because he won't be there to do all those things made me smile


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It is pretty darn quiet!!!! Kayos is very happy. She is after all--Momma's girl and she hates sharing. She is my heart dog.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Give that lovely Kayos a pat for me!!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Glad to hear that your boy is recovering.


----------

